# Java Websites



## Apfelwurm1976 (22. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ein totaler Anfänger in Sachen Programmierung. Kann man mit Java 5.0 professionell dynamische Websites erstellen? Weil ich habe mir nun aus der Bücherei das Buch Java von Kopf bis Fuß asgeliehen. Habe mal drin rumgeblättert...wird aber nicht viel von Websites geplaudert. Eher wie man Programme für den Computer erstellt.
Bevor ich das Buch durcharbeitet wollte ich euch fragen, ob Java 5.0 sich für Website Erstellung eignet? Ist das Buch dennoch passend? Oder eher für mich zu viel unnötiges Wissen?
Meine Website wird eine Login Funktion besitzen...für eigene User. Also man muss auf eine MySQL Datenbank zurückgreifen??(Ist das richtig????)
Was ist denn eine dynamische Website??
Vielen Dank im Voraus
und Entschuldigung für mein Unwissen:autsch:


----------



## Capitano (22. Apr 2009)

Erstmal Hallo an Alle,

bin auch neu hier im Forum. Nun zu deiner Frage. Ich denke das was du für deine Website brauchst ist eher PHP in Verbindung mit einer MySql Datenbank. Dynamische Website an sich heißt, dass die Website erst im Moment der Anforderung erzeugt wird. User macht z.B. eine Suche auf deiner Seite und der Server trägt dann die Ergebnisse zusammen und erstellt ein HTML-Dokument welches er dann an den Browser des Users schickt. Der Gegensatz dazu ist eine Statische Website, bei der ein HTML-Dokument fertig auf dem Server liegt (User hat keinen Einfluss darauf) und bei Anforderung an den User gesendet wird. Ich bin zwar auch Anfänger was Programmierung betrifft aber ich denke das müsste so stimmen. Wenn nicht korrigiert mich bitte


----------



## Apfelwurm1976 (22. Apr 2009)

Danke. Für was eignet sich denn dann Java? in Sachen Website?
Danke


----------



## EgonOlsen (22. Apr 2009)

Apfelwurm1976 hat gesagt.:


> Danke. Für was eignet sich denn dann Java? in Sachen Website?
> Danke


Für alles serverseitige. Und es ist die weit professionellere Wahl als PHP...ABER: Mit PHP kommst du vermutlich schneller zu Ergebnissen, für einfachere Seiten ist es völlig ausreichend (trotzdem furchtbar zu benutzen IMHO, aber das ist Geschmackssache) und, wichtigster Grund: Kaum ein Provider bietet dir Webspace mit Java/JSP/Servlets an. Zumeist gibt es da eh nur PHP.


----------



## Schandro (22. Apr 2009)

€dit: hier stand mal unpassendes zeug..


----------



## Capitano (22. Apr 2009)

Naja, du kannst schon dynamische Websites erstellen mit sog. Java Server Pages.
Mit JSP können dynamische HTML und XML Seiten erzeugt werden. 
--> Servlets

Die Frage ist auch ob du unbedingt Java für die Website brauchst oder nicht. 
Wie gesagt ich denke mit PHP und einer DB dran würde auch reichen.


----------



## Apfelwurm1976 (22. Apr 2009)

ok. Wenn ich dynamische Webseiten erzeugen will, nehme ich eher PHP. Mal so eine Frage am Rande....wie ist denn Lokalisten programmiert? In welcher Sprache? 
Ich möchte damit nicht!!!! sagen dass ich so ein großes Projekt vorhabe. Jedoch ist meine zukünftige Webseite auch recht umfangreich. 
Welche Vorteile hätte JAVA?
Mit dem Webspace habe ich kein Problem. Möchte mir einen eigenen Server mieten.(->dedicated Server) Bin euch dankbar
P.S.: Ist das Buch ok? (für das was ich machen will?)???:L


----------



## faetzminator (22. Apr 2009)

Apfelwurm1976 hat gesagt.:


> Mal so eine Frage am Rande....wie ist denn Lokalisten programmiert? In welcher Sprache?


Der URL zu Folge in Java


----------



## Roar (22. Apr 2009)

lokalisten.de ist offenbar mit Java & Apache Struts programmiert (jessionid, .do-URLs, ...)
Dein buch kenn ich nicht, auch wenn die von-kopf-bis-fuß-bücher gut sein sollen - hab ich gehört - , jedenfalls wirst du mit j2ee und büchern dazu auch nichts anfangen können, wenn du die java grundlagen nicht kannst, also üb erstmal java und dann kannst du ja mal weiterschauen.
PHP kann aber auch spaß machen


----------



## Capitano (22. Apr 2009)

Ich selbst habe das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß".
Für den Einstieg ist es optimal finde ich (Gerade auch für den Einstieg in OOP. Was sind Objekte, Methoden usw). Aber es bietet wirklich nur die untersten Grundlagen.
Für JSP usw. ist es keinesfalls geeignet. Wenn du Java überhaupt noch nicht gemacht hast, hast du einen weiten weg vor dir und musst dir erstmal die Grundlagen aneignen.


----------



## Apfelwurm1976 (22. Apr 2009)

Danke erstmal. Dann weiß ich jedenfalls dass ich den richtigen Weg mit Java einschlage.
Bringt mir ja nix wenn ich z.B. C lerne und eine Website programmieren möchte. Obwohl ja C mit Java ein wenig verwandt ist.  Dann kümmere ich mich um das Java Buch. Was für eine weiterführende Lektüre würdet ihr mir denn dann empfehlen? 
Zeitlich gesehen habe ich ein halbes Jahr Zeit zum lernen. Dann möchte ich mit meiner Website anfangen. Brauch ich sonst noch irgendwelche Prog. Sprachen??? Oder komme ich zum Großteil mit Java aus?
Danke!!!!!!!:toll:


----------



## Jango (22. Apr 2009)

Apfelwurm1976 hat gesagt.:


> Obwohl ja C mit Java ein wenig verwandt ist


Richtig! Das sagt der Name schon... ???:L

Wenn es dir nur um eine Webseite geht, so hab ich das rausgehört, lass sie von Profis machen und geh weiter die Dinge machen, die dich interessieren. Eine Hochsprache lernen ist alles andere als leicht und wie ich dich einschätze, wäre der Erfolg nicht den Aufwand wert.


----------



## Apfelwurm1976 (22. Apr 2009)

Jango hat gesagt.:


> Richtig! Das sagt der Name schon... ???:L
> 
> Wenn es dir nur um eine Webseite geht, so hab ich das rausgehört, lass sie von Profis machen und geh weiter die Dinge machen, die dich interessieren. Eine Hochsprache lernen ist alles andere als leicht und wie ich dich einschätze, wäre der Erfolg nicht den Aufwand wert.



Normalerweise würde ich dir Recht geben. Ich möchte es unbedingt mal ausprobieren. Ich habe schon mit C angefangen, und es macht mir Spaß. Wenn ich kein Gefallen finde kann man ja immer noch aufhören. Für mich wäre das keine verschenkte Zeit. Die meisten User kennen immer nur die GUI eines Programmes, ohne zu erkennen wie viel Quellcode dahinter steckt.
Ich versuche mich einfach mal an Java. VB gefiel mir nicht. Mal schauen wie es mit Java  geht..... Ich glaube beim Programmieren muss man einfach nur die Anfangschwell überqueren
Danke


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (22. Apr 2009)

Jango hat gesagt.:


> Richtig! Das sagt der Name schon... ???:L



Lol.


----------



## faetzminator (23. Apr 2009)

Apfelwurm1976 hat gesagt.:


> VB gefiel mir nicht. Mal schauen wie es mit Java  geht.....



Grundsätzlich kannst du mit jeder beliebigen Sprache (fast) alles schreiben. Und wenn du mit wenig Code viel erreichen willst, ist Java sicher nicht das richtige. Aber eine schöne Sprache finde ich es allemal.


----------



## homer65 (23. Apr 2009)

Zusätzlich zur Programmiersprache brauchst du auch eine Umgebung, in der das Ganze läuft. Stichworte nach denen du mal googeln kannst sind Tomcat, Application server, JBoss, ...


----------



## r0bbe (23. Apr 2009)

Puuuh, also ich würde an deiner Stelle klein anfangen..
Bau doch erstmal 'ne statische HTML Page (SELFHTML) damit dir Begriffe wie Framesets, Tabellen, CSS usw etwas sagen.. Wenn du das einigermaßen beherrscht kannst du dich ja mal mit PHP / JavaSCRIPT (Javascript ungleich Java) und MySQL beschäftigen, damit kannst du dann schon schicke Sachen machen! Newsscript, Gästebücher, Shoutbox, Schnee der auf deine Website fällt und son Kram...
Wenn das am Ende was taugen soll hast du in dem halben Jahr ganz gut was zu tun find ich.

Also für Websites würd ich mich eher mit sowas beschäftigen, JAVA ist wie du richtig erkannt hast eigentlich eher für Programme (Von Applets abgesehen)


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2009)

> Also für Websites würd ich mich eher mit sowas beschäftigen, JAVA ist wie du richtig erkannt hast eigentlich eher für Programme (Von Applets abgesehen)


Entwickle seit 2001 Java Webanwendungen, will das (falsche) Argument nicht stehen lassen dass Java nicht für Webanwendungen geeignet ist.

Der einig wahre Kritikpunkt ist, dass es komplexer ist als eine einfache PHP Lösung, dafür aber auch nicht so limitiert wie PHP Lösungen 
Komplex deswegen, weil man einerseits dafür bereits fundierte Standard Java  Kenntnisse braucht, andererseits aber auch eine Menge von Enterprise Java kennen muss (inkl. Server) und es andererseits hunderte von Framworks gibt, von denen man zumindest ein paar benutzen muss.

Ist also viel zu komplex für Anfänger.

Übrigens, Framesets sind bäää


----------



## The_S (23. Apr 2009)

r0bbe hat gesagt.:


> Also für Websites würd ich mich eher mit sowas beschäftigen, JAVA ist wie du richtig erkannt hast eigentlich eher für Programme (Von Applets abgesehen)



Schwachsinn.

Scheinbar mag dir hier niemand richtige, ausführliche und weitesgehend vollständige Auskünfte erteilen.

1.) Java allgemein

Wenn du Java kannst, kannst du so ziemlich für alles Programme schreiben - außer hardware-/betriebssystemnahe Sachen (z. B. Bildschirmschoner, Viren, direkte Kommunikation mit dem Betriebssystem, ...). 

Für Java auf dem Desktop gibt es die J2SE Version. Damit erstellst du Programme wie bspw. OpenOffice, Notepad, einen Taschenrechner, einen Terminkalender, ...

Um mit Java eine "Website zu programmieren" (wie du es nennst) gibt es J2EE. Mit J2EE erzeugst du in erster Linie dynamischen HTML-Seiten erzeugen (wie du sie von Lokalisten, studivz, xing, ... kennst), aber auch dynamisch generierte Bilder, Excel-Listen, PDFs, ... sind ohne Probleme möglich. Zusätzlich wird dir deine Arbeit von einer Fülle von Layouts und Tools erleichtert (aber erstmal die Basics selbst erarbeiten).

Eine ganz andere Facette ist J2ME. Damit kannst du Programme auf mobilen Endgeräten wie bspw. einem Handy oder einem PDA erstellen.

JavaCard ermöglicht es dir Programme für Chipkarten zu erzeugen. Prinzipiell kannst du auch Java Programme für deine Katze schreiben, sofern diese eine Java Virtual Machine besitzt  .

Der älteste Einsatzort für Java sind wohl Applets. Applets sind wie Desktopprogramme, nur dass sie auf Websites eingesetzt werden. Applets werden heutzutage aber so gut wie nicht mehr eingesetzt. Du erkennst veraltete Tutorials meist daran, dass sie dir gleich zu Beginn ein Applet "aufs Auge drücken" wollen.

Siehe hierzu auch
Java Blog Buch : 01.01 Java - Was ist das eigentlich?
Java Blog Buch : 01.02 Einsatzgebiete von Java

2.) Java im Vergleich zu PHP

Beides ist kostenlos, beides hat eine große Community, mit beiden kannst du dynamische Websites programmieren. Mehr geht mit PHP aber nicht, von daher ist Java hier vielseitiger. Ich vergleiche das eigentlich immer so:

PHP ist für Leute, die ein wenig Spielen wollen, privat dynamische Websites im kleineren Umfang betreiben, oder eine dynamische Website billig hosten wollen (Für dynamische Websites muss dein Server unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen erfüllen, die für PHP meist billiger zu bekommen sind als für Java).

J2EE hingegen ist das, worauf Firmen und große Plattformen eher setzen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es vielseitiger, flexibler und strukturierter als PHP. Aber auch komplexer und komplizierter.

Bezüglich beruflicher Aussichten, wirst du in Java fast nur noch im J2EE Bereich etwas finden. Natürlich gibt es auch Stellen im J2SE und J2ME Bereich, J2EE liegt hier aber deutlich vorne. Im Vergleich zu einem PHP Entwickler dürfte (bei sonst exakt gleichen Bedingungen) ein J2EE Entwickler mehr verdienen.

3.) Java lernen

Als Tipp: Java Blog Buch : 00.07.01 Wie lerne ich Programmieren (Java)?

Java lernt man von Anfang an. Fang mit den Basics an, vertiefe diese, schau dir Datenbanktechniken, XML, HTML und Co an, und erst dann kommt der Schritt in die J2EE Welt. Dort wirst du dich auch zuerst mit den einfachsten Dingen beschäftigen. Anschließend hast du Zeit, dir ein paar geeignete Frameworks anzusehen.

Die Aussage, dass du Java, PHP, HTML, JavaScript und was weiß ich was gleichzeitig durcheinander und gekoppelt lernen sollst, halte ich für ungeeignet. Erstmal eine Programmiersprache richtig können, dann fällt der Umstieg auf eine andere Sprache nicht mehr soooooo schwer. Das ist immer viel besse als viele Spachen ein bisschen zu können.

4.) Als Tipp für dich:

Du brauchst Zeit! Viel Zeit! Und musst ständig an dir und deinen Programmen arbeiten. Sonst lernst du die Programmierung nicht.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt ein wenig ausführlicher und hilfreicher  .

Gruß
The_S


----------



## r0bbe (23. Apr 2009)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Schwachsinn.



Gut, dann nehm ich die Aussage zurück, sorry.
Aber ich glaube der Anteil von Webseiten die mit Java erstellt wurden ist sehr gering oder?
Ich hab das jedenfalls zum ersten mal gehört und es kommt mir immer noch ein wenig spanisch vor 

Bei meinem Tipp mit dem "cross learning" bleib ich aber...
HTML Grundkenntnise find ich irgendwie unabdingbar und wenn man sich dann noch mit PHP und MySQL beschäftigt kann man doch schon so einiges zaubern und ich vermute dem Themenstarter reichen die Möglichkeiten vollkommen aus, sonst könnte er seine Anforderungen besser in Worte kleiden.

Dennoch Danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## The_S (23. Apr 2009)

r0bbe hat gesagt.:


> Gut, dann nehm ich die Aussage zurück, sorry.
> Aber ich glaube der Anteil von Webseiten die mit Java erstellt wurden ist sehr gering oder?
> Ich hab das jedenfalls zum ersten mal gehört und es kommt mir immer noch ein wenig spanisch vor



Java kann man zum selben Zweck wie PHP einsetzen (und noch viel mehr), man sollte es nur nicht auf exakt die selbe Weise einsetzen (Code in den HTML-Seiten). Ist wohl auch (wie erwähnt) das mit Abstand kommerziell größte Einsatzgebiet von Java. Dass "Hobbyprogrammierer" (falls du ein solcher sein solltest) und Neulinge damit nicht oder nicht so oft in Kontakt kommen ist verständlich. Dennoch sollte man über die Einsatzmöglichkeiten in Java bescheid wissen.



r0bbe hat gesagt.:


> Bei meinem Tipp mit dem "cross learning" bleib ich aber...
> HTML Grundkenntnise find ich irgendwie unabdingbar



Hab ich auch gesagt (bezüglich HTML), HTML ist wichtig. Ist aber nur Voraussetzung für Webentwicklung (womit du in Java sowieso nicht anfangen wirst).



r0bbe hat gesagt.:


> und wenn man sich dann noch mit PHP und MySQL beschäftigt kann man doch schon so einiges zaubern



Es ist aber sinnlos PHP zu lernen, wenn man später Java programmieren will. Mit Datenbanken würde ich mich auch erst beschäftigen, wenn ich schon die Basics drauf hab. Sonst bringt man am Anfang nur zu viel durcheinander.

Aber just my 2 cents


----------



## EgonOlsen (23. Apr 2009)

r0bbe hat gesagt.:


> Gut, dann nehm ich die Aussage zurück, sorry.
> Aber ich glaube der Anteil von Webseiten die mit Java erstellt wurden ist sehr gering oder?
> Ich hab das jedenfalls zum ersten mal gehört und es kommt mir immer noch ein wenig spanisch vor


Nein, der ist mit Sicherheit nicht gering. Im privaten Umfeld ja, aber im kommerziellen ist es weit verbreitet. Du siehst einer Webseite nicht unbedingt an, mit was sie gemacht ist. Bei Java gibt es Indizien, wie z.B. .jsp als Endung, servlet im Pfad oder URLs, die mit .do enden...aber das ist alles kein verlässliches Merkmal. Eine moderne Seite wird sich immer als statisch "tarnen", um bei Suchmaschinen besser dazustehen.
Wir machen hier alle Webseiten mit Java. Nur das, was kleinere Agenturen von außen beisteuern ist meistens mit PHP gemacht.


----------



## Apfelwurm1976 (23. Apr 2009)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen und sehr nützlichen Antworten!!! Ich werde mich mit HTML und Java ausseinandersetzen. Ich werde das genannte Java durcharbeiten und mich mit HTML beschäftigen.
Nach dem Java Grundkurs werde ich mich nochmal melden. In 1,5 Monaten:toll:
Danke!!!


----------



## morades (13. Jan 2012)

Hi, ich bin durch diesen Thread auf euch gestoßen, und es würde mich brennend interessieren was aus Apfelwurm geworden ist. Hat es geklappt mit dem Einstieg? 

Bin selbst beruflich als Einsteiger im Bereich Java Entwicklung im täglichen Kontakt mit Spring und mich würde interessieren ob Websites mit Java auch im privaten Bereich heutzutage verbreiteter sind oder nicht? 

Gruß,


----------



## faetzminator (14. Jan 2012)

morades hat gesagt.:


> [...] mich würde interessieren ob Websites mit Java auch im privaten Bereich heutzutage verbreiteter sind oder nicht?



Ich denke nicht. Aber da dies überhaupt nicht das Einsatzgebiet von Java EE ist, ist das auch ok


----------



## irgendjemand (14. Jan 2012)

morades hat gesagt.:


> Hi, ich bin durch diesen Thread auf euch gestoßen, und es würde mich brennend interessieren was aus Apfelwurm geworden ist. Hat es geklappt mit dem Einstieg?
> 
> Bin selbst beruflich als Einsteiger im Bereich Java Entwicklung im täglichen Kontakt mit Spring und mich würde interessieren ob Websites mit Java auch im privaten Bereich heutzutage verbreiteter sind oder nicht?
> 
> Gruß,



mal so als tipp : vielleicht vorher mal aufs datum gucken ...

der thread ist von april 2009 ... wir haben mitlerweile januar 2012 ... das sind fast 3 jahre ...
ich glaube kaum das TO dier noch antworten wird ..


*wieso gibt es immer wieder solche *profis* die solche jahre-alten threads wieder ausbuddeln ...
genau aus diesem grund sollte man threads deren letzter post mehr als 6 wochen alt ist automatisch closen ...*


----------

